

Evolution of the sound hole(F-hole) in violins - anacleto
http://rspa.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/royprsa/471/2175/20140905/F1.large.jpg

======
gus_massa
Discussion of the article with the image:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9104109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9104109)
(65 points, 1 day ago, 22 comments)

